# A timeout (3000 milliseconds) was reached while waiting for a transaction response



## ronald9898 (Feb 23, 2010)

This error is propagating throughout my event log. Various services and not very consistent. I reboot clears them then several weeks later, they re-appear.

Event Log:

Log Name: System
Source: Service Control Manager
Date: 2/11/2010 2:38:06 PM
Event ID: 7011
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: ******************
Description:
A timeout (6000 milliseconds) was reached while waiting for a transaction response from the UmRdpService service.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Service Control Manager" Guid="{555908D1-A6D7-4695-8E1E-26931D2012F4}" EventSourceName="Service Control Manager" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49152">7011</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-02-11T19:38:06.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>23722</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>TerminalServer3.AccurateGroup.local</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="param1">6000</Data>
<Data Name="param2">UmRdpService</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

Do you have a Veritas Backup Exec installed in this server?


----------



## ronald9898 (Feb 23, 2010)

Veritas is not installed on this server...


----------

